# So excited!!!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Yay my husband is off on vacation next week and he is going to start building my goat barn and 3 new pens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!! Happy Anniversary to me!!!!   

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited!!! Now I will have 6 full kidding stalls, 2 kid play yards ( 40' X 70') and a 2nd buck pen (70' X 24') 

Pictures when we finish!!!!  :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

:shocked: I CANT let Tina see this post!!! :laugh:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:wahoo:  This is going to be sooo fun to see. Just love it when new buildings/pens are built. Now, to just get through the anticipation. :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

fun! pictures when your done


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

How exciting! Hats off to hubby! Is he a goat fanatic, too, or just very supportive of your addiction? :wink: <lol>

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

DebMc said:


> How exciting! Hats off to hubby! Is he a goat fanatic, too, or just very supportive of your addiction? :wink: <lol>
> 
> Deb Mc


He's not really into the goats but he's very supportive... he always helps me with shots and cleaning/building pens and he even showed my buck for me when I was too heavily pregnant to do it... he won a blue ribbon 

He can be a pain... but his good qualities far outweigh his bad! :lovey:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

> He can be a pain... but his good qualities far outweigh his bad!


The buck or your husband? :wink: 
I too would love to see pictures. I built a turkey brooder box today at 10 below. I can't wait to see dirt to be able to start putting up more fence and building more things! Have fun with your hubby building your project!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

bleatinghearts said:


> > He can be a pain... but his good qualities far outweigh his bad!
> 
> 
> The buck or your husband? :wink:
> I too would love to see pictures. I built a turkey brooder box today at 10 below. I can't wait to see dirt to be able to start putting up more fence and building more things! Have fun with your hubby building your project!


HEHEHe.... my hubby! LOL

10 below!!!! Yikes.... I don't think we'd be building anything at 10 below! Sending ray: for sunlight to head your way soon!!!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

:clap: :clap: :clap: Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics when your done!!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :hi5: :clap: :thumbup: 

that is so cool...


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

myfainters said:


> He's not really into the goats but he's very supportive... he always helps me with shots and cleaning/building pens and he even showed my buck for me when I was too heavily pregnant to do it... he won a blue ribbon
> 
> He can be a pain... but his good qualities far outweigh his bad! :lovey:


Sounds like a keeper. I'd retain that one if I were you. :wink:

Oh! and Happy Anniversary! arty:

Deb Mc


----------

